
Florida Is Drowning. Condos Are Still Being Built - prostoalex
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/feb/15/florida-climate-change-coastal-real-estate-rising-seas
======
PaulHoule
Ironic that the Union of Concerned Scientists (cited in that article) has
relentlessly opposed the largest and most scaleable source of carbon-free
energy.

Also the bit about how coastal Floridians don't take "carbon friendly" steps
to protect themselves such as not buying SUVs runs into one of those free-
rider problems which right-wing economists are so concerned about. Roughly, my
own actions are not sufficient to improve the climate I live in, I have to
motivate _everybody else_ to make changes.

Also if you actually try to buy a small car at a car dealership in the U.S. in
2019 you might find they don't have any in stock. Seems like the factory that
makes Honda Fit(s) gets flooded, but there are always lots of CR-Vs on sale.

